

Google APIs Discovery Service: one API to find them all - yanw
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/05/google-apis-discovery-service-one-api.html

======
joe24pack
Three APIs for the Lisp-kings under the sky, Seven for the C-lords in their
halls of stone, Nine for Java Men doomed to die, One for the Search Lord on
his data throne, In the Land of Google where the PageRanks lie. One API to
rule them all, One API to find them, One API to bring them all and in the
filesystem bind them In the Land of Google where the PageRanks lie.

------
n_are_q
Interesting to see json schema used. I was just using it for something similar
in my own api framework (although mostly for validation and serialization, not
just discovery) and the public interest in the spec seemed mild at best. Good
to see the idea catch on a little, though it would have been even better if
they released a full python implementation of it instead of just hard coding
around the few pieces they actually use. There actually aren't any full
implementations at all right now.

<http://json-schema.org/>

~~~
zbowling
I used json-schema like crazy in my last pet project. used it to validate
javascript I would proxy for well known interface endpoints. pretty damn nice.

------
wslh
I am waiting for the Google Search API... (not the deprecated ones)

Also waiting for the Google Reader API... and many other Google NoAPIs.

------
equark
This would be much more interesting if they were opening up the API
infrastructure component.

------
bigodines
looks like a yahoo yql (developer.yahoo.com/yql/console)

------
johngalt
It's APIs all the way down.

------
zbowling
so they basically re-invented UDDI ??

------
lordmatty
How do you discover the discovery service?

~~~
psadauskas
The same way you discover google: Go to a well-known uri.

~~~
lordmatty
That was a joke.

